# Trouble setting up Dungeon Siege LAN play



## dhaz (Jan 10, 2011)

We have two seperate copies of Dungeon Siege 1. Trying to play multiplayer over our D-Link wireless N router. We both have Vista. Cannot get partner to show up in the staging area/lobby. I have enabled "join game in progress" among other combinations of enabling/disabling. Tried typing in IP adressess but we were really just guessing and checking. I must be missing something more technical than I know and could use some clear instructions. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Hello and welcome to TSF!*

If you connect both computers to the router and have the other player connect to your computer directly it may work. Bring up a Command Prompt and type in _ipconfig_ to find your ip address and use that (it'll be something like *192.168.0.1*) 

As an alternative solution simply connect both computers directly using Ethernet cable (this will prevent them from using the internet for the time being).

You can also buy a Null Modem to set things up.


----------



## dhaz (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome.

We tried connecting both computers to one ethernet cable and had no success.

We tried connecting both computers directly to the back of the wireless router and had no success. We did the ipconfig to be sure the ip address dungeon siege was populating for us was correct. When we were plugged in to the back of the router our ip addresses changed and were not of the format you demonstrated.

We play AOE2 just fine over our wireless router's 'ad hoc' network created just for us (no internet connection when we are connected) and we are able to play AOE2, tho slower, using one ethernet between the two, but we've had no success at seeing the host's game in the staging area.

We enable multiplayer, and we tried setting up the multiplayer in Dung S's "Internet" and "Network" multiplayer option even tho I'm fairly sure this is all an attempt to get it thru "Network".

Seemingly more noobish and looking for very specific directions on how to get this thing up and working. - TWO LAPTOPS w 2007 VISTA, w DLINK Wireless N Router, 2 sep copies of DS ~ Please help ~ Thanks!


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Have you disabled your firewall and anti-virus? You may need to open up ports too, open the UDP ports *2300-2400, 6073 *.


----------



## dhaz (Jan 10, 2011)

I opened UDP ports 2300, 2400, and 6073 on both laptops. I disabled antivirus and firewalls on both as well. Still cannot see other player in staging area.

Note that when my team mate starts up the game there is a windows warning saying this game has known compatability issues with this game--with options to check for solutions, and Run this game anyway. I dont get this warning though we run the same OS.

Also, when trying to set up multiplayer in the "Internet" multiplayer option where you have to put in host's IP address, mine is not auto-populated by dungeon siege and I have to ipconfig it, whereas my partners shows up automatically in dungeon seige's game settings box.

But is it even possible to play thru the "Internet" when we are on our ad hoc LAN network? We would just like to get it to work using the "Network" multiplayer option (here you don't even need to put in IP addresses, the joining player should just SEE the host's network game.)

Any ideas?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

When playing LAN, Local Area Network, you're not on the internet, you are connecting directly to the host's computer. You may need to forward ports, what is your router's model?


----------



## dhaz (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok figured it out - one disc needed to download latest version (from v1.0 to v1.11).  Firewalls, antivirus have no impact, now gotta download mod to save in multiplayer...


----------

